# Still Looking For Good Home . . .



## Cheech (Aug 14, 2007)

for four white homers that i rescued recently. I was hoping I might be able to keep them but now my landlord is giving me a bunch of sh*t about the loft I built for them and on top of that my evil next door neighbor is complaining because they hang out on his rooftop. Im not sure why that should be a problem but this is L.A. land of the selfish and selfabsorbed. They are beautiful and healthy and loft trained. I will pay for shipping if necessary. Would prefer a free fly home situation as opposed to aviary. They do love to fly. I dont want to give them up to a rescue org. as that would not be in their best interest. Please help. I really care about these birds but I just cant keep them.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Cheech, I'm sure someone will be along who will be interested in adopting
your birds. I'm sorry to hear about your neighbor, it's always something, isn't
it? Thanks for rescuing these guys.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cheech,

There is a gentleman down in San Diego that is a member here that might be able to provide your birds with a very good home. I'm sure the birds would be kept outside in the brand new loft/aviary that he built, and that may not meet with your approval, but I'd suggest you e-mail him and see if something can be worked out: [email protected]

Terry


----------



## Cheech (Aug 14, 2007)

*Thanks for caring and responding*

Terry and FP (Feral Pigeon). Terry, I did email that guy in San Diego. I hope to hear back from him. Thanks again.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry you are having to give up your birds Cheech. It's no consolation I suppose - but I don't think the self-absorbed and selfish breed is limited to LA. They're everywhere.  I would offer to take them (the birds, not the selfish people-we have our own!) but I am clear across the country. Hope it works out with your local contact.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cheech said:


> Terry and FP (Feral Pigeon). Terry, I did email that guy in San Diego. I hope to hear back from him. Thanks again.


You're very welcome. Please let us know if things work out with Rhea (pronounced as Ray).

Terry


----------



## hollyannkelly (Sep 3, 2007)

*hmmmm,*

Hi, I just found this web page today and found your post. I live in Tujunga and I'm looking for a mate/friend for an all white pigeon I found 3 weeks ago. I just built an outdoor cage but it's not big enough to house much more. It's 8'x4'x7'tall. I also have 2 dogs and as much as I would love to fly them I would fear for there safety. I also have no experience with that. I was a veterinary technician for 15 years so I have housing, feeding and health knowledge but not with training. If you still need a home for your guys and want to see my cage/coup/aviary thing and feel it is big enough and can teach me how to fly them.....of course I would lock the dogs in the house.....then I can help OR....if you can part with just one bird that would be great too. Let me know. Happy holiday. Holly.


----------

